# Controlling temperatures



## hammy (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been reading up on darkrooms and they all mention certain tempertures for different chemicals. Ok, so how do you heat or cool the chemicals to the right temperature?

Also, will i _need_ a running sink in my darkroom?


----------



## Ajax (Jan 15, 2006)

I was told that standing  the beakers in a tray of warm water until they are at the right temperature works alright.. have never tried it (yet)  but it might work :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 16, 2006)

A sink and water in a darkroom makes life a whole lot easier.

As for controlling temperature - that depends on how you are using the chemicals.
Stock you need to use a tempering bath - or store them in a room that is a constant 20C.
If you are going to dilute them then you add hot or cold water to get them to temp then top up with water you have already mixed to that temp.


----------

